# Manga and Picture Coloring Set Shop (Full Colorings now Included)



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

*Manga Coloring and Picture Coloring Set Shop
(Full Coloring included) *


*OK I know their are alot of shops that don't do Manga coloring or just coloring. So I'm going to be kind and have this shop made for ONLY manga coloring or just fanart coloring sets. *

*high quality stocks if you can if and not too much black in the stocks if you can*

All you have to do is just give me a page of a manga where you wanted colored and if you want effects added, background added or anything else
*
template *
*
request 
size
effects
background
style border 
text *

 rep optional just cred is all i would like

when im done i will VM you your Coloring Sets or Colorings

Set Examples


*Spoiler*: __ 

























*full Colorings Examples *


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Enjoy*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2010)

[sp][/sp]

*REFERENCE PIC*
[sp] [/sp]

Could I just have this coloured Kaze? I dont want a set out of it please .


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

you got it boss XD

yeah i can also do just coloring too XD


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Kaze  <3


----------



## Z (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a coloring please, no set needed. 



For reference -


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm this one will take alot of time...

since both poison ivys are wearing different things...


----------



## Z (Sep 19, 2010)

Lol sorry but you know how Poison Ivy looks like so you don't have to go by the reference pic.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm in that pic shes wearing an green body suit if i remember the comics..........


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola chica, I'm here to make you work 

I've got the two things earlier, . The characters basically wear normal people clothes, mostly neutral colors please. You can make a set if you like or you can just color them, whichever suits your fancy.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> Hola chica, I'm here to make you work
> 
> I've got the two things earlier, . The characters basically wear normal people clothes, mostly neutral colors please. You can make a set if you like or you can just color them, whichever suits your fancy.



alright will doo XD

im going to make sets out of them XD


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha go for it, I'm just happy to see someone do one of my favorite series


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

*#1-*
Color this: 

Reference: 

I'd like clothes to be colored red/black and the flowers red.

*#2-*
Color this: 

You can also use the above reference pic for this and I would also like the clothes to be black/red.

*#3-*
Color: 

Again previous reference pic and red/black theme.

Since I know this is an above normal request, take your time and even do others first if need be. Thanks, Kazehana!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

would you like sets made out of them.......................

umm also i dont have axis to minatokyo XD


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

If you don't mind and have the time to make sets, then sure. That would be great. 

Um, I'll edit that previous post and put the stocks for you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

i can make the sets dont worry :33

ok :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

I posted stocks for you.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

excellent 

thanks VP


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 19, 2010)

No problem. 

Oh, maybe I should stop replying to everything. I feel like I'm spamming your shop; sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

again thanks VP :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 20, 2010)

request kaze  



i don't have refence but can you make his bandage black-redish?the background effect is up to you but make it badass.oh  make it into set please :33.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request kaze
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have refence but can you make his bandage black-redish?the background effect is up to you but make it badass.oh  make it into set please :33.



OMG megistu 

HELL YES I WILL


----------



## Smiley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Request: *Set*
Size: *Senior
* Effects: *Up to You.*
Border: *One Rounded, another like *
Text: *None.*

Stock: *

Thank you


----------



## SakuraYume (Sep 20, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Maybe something like flames 
Border: Dotted.
Text: "Phoenix"

Stock: 


Reference: 
(I hope those pics are okay, because I don't have bigger versions )
Please make this piece of uniform green, the same as his eyes.

Please and thank you? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

SakuraYume said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Maybe something like flames
> Border: Dotted.
> ...


ohh POLAND WILL DO XDDDDD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

OK im doing 

BETTY 

ZEX 

ETERNAL...

and YUMES 

SETS NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

*NOTE please read*

one thing i will say and ask is *DON'T RUSH ME *

coloring takes alot of work and stages making sets more work 

im doing this out of kindness and i really hope you all respect it 

soo please don't ask or beg or say when is my set done because i do have a life BUT i love to color soo i do it 

if you do beg me to hurry up  i will skip and do your'r LAST


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

ALL HAVE BEEN VMD


----------



## Smiley (Sep 21, 2010)

Will Rep you after my 24 is gone Kagura.


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't rep you yet Kagu  I will jump upon the opportunity when it first arises!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

Betsy sig OFF


----------



## KohZa (Sep 21, 2010)

thx for the awesome set .will rep & cred .


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

Ari!!


link: 
size: leave as is.
effects: none, just coloring.

is this enough? do you need a reference?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> Ari!!
> 
> 
> link:
> ...





alright no effects just coloring 

where do you want the avy? rukia?


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

actually, on Ichigo instead :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 21, 2010)

ok falling ichigo it is XD


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

herro Kagura 
*ava:*
the main guy in preference two
*sig:*



for the guy's hat, pink is alright, for the girl, choose the pink one, she's prettier  and for the effects, make it simple 
thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> herro Kagura
> *ava:*
> the main guy in preference two
> *sig:*
> ...




hmm I'll try with the pink for the girl XD..

got it glow effects mostly XD


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 22, 2010)

request: set
Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm going to provide reference pics, but on the tie I'd prefer red.




Hopefully it's not too bad.
size: senior size ~ [I'll resize it down to junior if that's okay? just want the senior size incase I want to reuse it later when I can.] 
effects: something preferably badass. [reference pics could give you an idea?] 
background: read above. 
style border: no thank you.
text: none please

references

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey up to how many colorings could we request?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

up to 3 ...but i will take time making the sets

soo you'll get  one each week


----------



## Smiley (Sep 22, 2010)

*Request: *Set*
Size: *Senior
* Effects: *Up to You.*
Border: *One Rounded, another like *
Text: *None.*

Stock: *

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

will do


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2010)

*request*:  Set 
*size*: Senior
*effects*:  Make it look gorgeous
*background*:  Whatever you feel looks good.
*style border*:  Same as above 
*text*: none
*Stock*:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

alright will do one if VP coloring sets will be doing kilas starrs frangos peace and Yogs this weekend


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2010)

its perfect  

will make it awesome this weekend


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 22, 2010)

Kagura said:


> its perfect
> 
> will make it awesome this weekend



YAY thanks deary! maybe add some more orange in that, also?


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 23, 2010)

Yo Kagura-chan 

Request: 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior)
Stock: 
Avas: Of Yahiko (top left hand corner)
Text: (None)

I don't mind how you colour it, what the background is etc. - do whatever you like ma dear 

Will cred. and rep. too 'cos you deserve it for all your hard work


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

if its just avys i'll just get it done now


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank-you 

I gotta go to sleep now (It's 3:38am where I am right now) but I'll look at 'em tomorrow


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

will start on sets soon


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaze 

Request: colouring and set
Stock: []
Size: senior
Effects: whatever fits
Background: up to you
Style border: dotted
Text: none
Additional info: I only want the two panels in the middle colored, if possible, and if you could make a set out of it, that'd be cool. Avatar on Fuu... 
Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

got it will do later today XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

starr, Dei , yug 

sets have been VMd 

will do the rest NOW


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

frango i don't know if the guy should have blue hair or brown hair


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

Ariel 

request - set
stock - 

size - 150x150, medium sized sig.
effects: pretty, not too much.
background - doesn't matter
style border - dotted
text- white out the text on it pls :3
details - Avy of the Tenten panel ; Siggy with the last panels of NejiTenLee.
Note that Tenten's hair is dark brown and her eyes are light brown.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 25, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Ariel
> 
> request - set
> stock -
> ...




hmm like my resents got it..PRETTY 

will do XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2010)

will do lions and milks TOMORROW 

BUT KEEP ON REQUESTING PEOPLE 


I LOVE REQUESTS XD


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2010)

OK im done with all the sets ....will do quincys set 2 soon 

but im still in the mood to color  

anybody want to make me busy 

you can request again if you like ?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2010)

Another request for you Kagura.  

request: Set 
size: Senior
effects: Make it look gorgeous
background: Whatever you feel looks good.
style border: Same as above 
text: none
Stock: 

Notes:  Would this stock be good?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Another request for you Kagura.
> 
> request: Set
> size: Senior
> ...



i cant see the stock


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry about that.  Should work now.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Sep 26, 2010)

*Request: Set 
Size: Junior
Effects: Not to much. No reflections. Soft effects. 
Text: You make me so hot.
 Solid border.
*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Not to much. No reflections. Soft effects.
> Text: You make me so hot.
> ...



wow thats hot

will FUCKING DO  

both parts ?


----------



## Smiley (Sep 27, 2010)

Im back Kagura *

Request: *Set*
Size: *Senior
* Effects: *Up to you.*
Border: *Dotted please.*
Text: *None.*

Stock: *
*Refference*: 

Thanks Kagura


----------



## jux (Sep 27, 2010)

Itsy/Kaze/Kagu
*Request*: Sig
*Effects*: Make it pretty  I think the chick with the mask on is supposed to have blonde hair and the mask is pink.
*Border:* Dotty 
*Stock*:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2010)

jux said:


> Itsy/Kaze/Kagu
> *Request*: Sig
> *Effects*: Make it pretty  I think the chick with the mask on is supposed to have blonde hair and the mask is pink.
> *Border:* Dotty
> *Stock*:



the stock is hilarious  

will DO 

along with cyana, pain , and yogs XD


----------



## Kei (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm here to make a request~

Sig
Effects: Something to fit the mood, the dude here is very possessive so a possessive feel please
Border: Lacey
Text: You are mines


or this


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> I'm here to make a request~
> 
> Sig
> Effects: Something to fit the mood, the dude here is very possessive so a possessive feel please
> ...





emm wrong shop keiichi XD

this shop is for MANGA coloring or doujins or black and white fanarts ONLY 

i dont do regular sets in this shop


----------



## Kei (Sep 28, 2010)

Got cha! Moving into other shop!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 30, 2010)

Set please<3

; middle panel<3 



Just something nice and colorful, not too many effects.
THIS SET, its like... important to me~ I've been waiting for this guy to be back in Bleach *FOREVER*.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Set please<3
> 
> ; middle panel<3
> 
> ...



will do not many effects got it just glowing effects and glossiness XD


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> will do not many effects got it just glowing effects and glossiness XD



YEs, thanks so much<333 I came to you because your good at this~


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 2, 2010)

I finally found 



A signature,only Nami's huge pic at right bottom.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2010)

will get all sets done this week


----------



## Raizen (Oct 3, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you.
Border: Sold white with a black outline
Other: Take your time :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2010)

will do  

promise i will get sets done this WEEK


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 4, 2010)

Heya Kagura-chan :33

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior, 1 senior) + 1 sig
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Text: So close... yet so far...
Effects + border: Do whatever you please 
Colouring: Colour Kakashi, his outfit and the book as it is in the Naruto anime but apart from that, do whatever you please :3

If you want me to wait until you've completed the huge amount of requests, I will 

Thankies sweetie <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2010)

will get requests done this week i started coloring today


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2010)

House Keeping   

*Yog-Sothoth
EternAl
Jux
Dei Sempai
FirstMoon
Raizen
rozzalina
Z (stock is hard to color)* 


*discussed in VM
Lucrecia
Viscaria (full color and set)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2010)

*Attention*

i am going to allow two workers to help me in the shop, if you are good with set designing and would like to learn coloring and help out around here then please ask me

or just make a post after this​


----------



## Naked (Oct 5, 2010)

*request:* Set
*size:* Junior
*effects:* Your decision.
*background:* Your decision.
*style border:* Your decision.
*text:*
*stock:* 
*reference:* 
*notes:* 
ava - top right panel
sig - top panel


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2010)

hmm cant see the link...

is it claymore?


----------



## Naked (Oct 5, 2010)

Kagura said:


> hmm cant see the link...
> 
> is it claymore?



Oops. Yes it is. 
I'll get another reference for you though.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2010)

Kaze <3
Color this for me hun
Make it reaaaaly pretty

Erase the dots.
No background/etc
Avvy on Hinata&Sakura and one specifically on Ino.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 5, 2010)

House Keeping   

*Yog-Sothoth
EternAl
Jux
Dei Sempai
FirstMoon
Raizen
rozzalina
Z (stock is hard to color)
naked snacks
milkshake* 


*discussed in VM
Lucrecia
Viscaria (full color and set)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to learn colouring as well Kagu-chan but I'm not good at PS.
(teach me senseeeiii)


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> I want to learn colouring as well Kagu-chan but I'm not good at PS.
> (teach me senseeeiii)



then tell me your skills at PS through VM k


----------



## Sunako (Oct 6, 2010)

Please color just the Sakura/Karin part :3
References:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Please color just the Sakura/Karin part :3
> References:




ok

a set too ?

I'll color and do a set


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 7, 2010)

House Keeping   

Yog-Sothoth
EternAl
Jux
FirstMoon
rozzalina
Z (stock is hard to color)
naked snacks
milkshake 


discussed in VM
Viscaria (full color and set) 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*
EternAl
Jux
Z (stock is hard to color)
naked snacks
milkshake
sunako* 


*discussed in VM
Viscaria (full color and set)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kagura said:


> *Attention*
> 
> i am going to allow two workers to help me in the shop, if you are good with set designing and would like to learn coloring and help out around here then please ask me
> 
> or just make a post after this​


what if only coloring is my part. can I be worker still


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

irameT said:


> what if only coloring is my part. can I be worker still



hmm r you that good ?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kagura said:


> hmm r you that good ?


when I'm working on pimp my set shop. coloring is my speciality, 


I have 3 option for coloring,


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm sorry but u also need PS skills to work at the shop 

unless your good at making sets 

today i am doing Jux, and Viscaria and Eternal 


the rest in the weekedn since i also have sets to do for people


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kagura said:


> hmm sorry but u also need PS skills to work at the shop
> 
> unless your good at making sets
> 
> ...


so it seems you're underestimating my skills then in photoshop 

here, check this out 

it's more harder to design a yt bg than a simple sig and av :/ but I do agree I bad in editing set but I have talents in photoshop anyway

plus if you're also questioning how I color. I tell you, I have 3 option on coloring.. check out my sig. the hidatema spoiler tag, I'm the one who color that fanarts and that's the third option of my coloring ability aside from simple coloring like you do on manga coloring 

but oh well,,  not interested anymore on becaming you're work. thanks and bye


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

irameT said:


> so it seems you're underestimating my skills then in photoshop
> 
> here, check this out
> 
> ...



your giffs r bad ass i might want you as a giff maker


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*
EternAl
Jux
Z (stock is hard to color)
naked snacks
milkshake
sunako* 


*discussed in VM
starr (full color)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Rubi (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the sets, Ari. I love both of them.

I want to wear this a little longer but it's pretty out of date so I'll save this for Christmas.

THANKS~ I'll wear the one where he has a hood, first.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2010)

glad you like 

WILL GET REST OF REQUESTS DONE TOMORROW  

god dammit im soo busy lately 

STILL LOOKING FOR 2 WORKERS


----------



## jux (Oct 11, 2010)

cheers again Ari  really appreciate yoru hard work!


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2010)

I can try working for you?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> I can try working for you?



really sunako 

please start after i get the rest on the list done  

thanks thanks thanks 

also not to be rude BUT sigs OFF


----------



## Sunako (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you 
Here's something I did :

wanted to use it for a set


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 12, 2010)

ohhh nice 

yes i'll defiantly use u  

(ok now to get myself into gear...I WILL BEGIN COLORING THE REST OF THE REQUESTS TODAY  )


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2010)

ALRIGHT its the weekend and now i can get this shit done 

requests r still welcomed


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

heres a request 



color it like, well, Marco colors are. reference: 

set? sure, depending on how you feel about it  tell me if this isnt something your up to and ill be fine with it


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

Whenever you've got the time, itsy 

*Request*: colouring and set
*Stock*: [] (reference image )
*Size*: senior
*Effects*: whatever fits
*Background*: up to you
*Style border*: dotted
*Text*: none
Thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2010)

ok got you two  

yours will be done next week while others will be done this weekend


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

It's okay, I can wait. Thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*
EternAl
Z (stock is hard to color)
Naked Snacks
Milkshake (talked about stock)
Sunako
Nova
Synn
* 


*discussed in VM
starr (full color)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 16, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*
EternAl
Z (stock is hard to color)
Milkshake (Sunako)
Sunako
Nova
Synn
* 


*discussed in VM
starr (full color)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 18, 2010)

Heya Kagura-chan :33 Got a request for ya when you've got the time:-

Request: Set --> 2 avas (1 junior + 1 senior) + a sig
Stock: [sp][/sp] - ignore the top part of the picture! Just the bottom part please.
Avy: Centered on Naruto and Sasuke 
Colouring: Colour everyone as per Naruto Shippuden
Effects + border + background: Completely up to you *grins*
Text: (None)

Thankies sweetie


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh Kaze, are you perhaps done yet? Not trying to rush but I requested this like two, maybe a week ago.

If it's that much of a convenience you can erase me from the list; Suntaco already got my other coloring - I can ask someone else to do it


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

i will do it 


give me some time last was exam week 

but i want to DO IT


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*

Milkshake (Sunako)
Sunako (Kagura)
Nova(Kagura)
Synn (Kagura)
* 


*discussed in VM
starr (Kagura)(full color)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​
as u can see i have  a new worker

David and Novas and Starr im doing tonight


----------



## Synn (Oct 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> David and Novas and Starr im doing tonight



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

sig off  please david i know you cant wait..


----------



## rozzalina (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you see my request Kagura-chan?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Did you see my request Kagura-chan?




i did i did  

i'll do yours also rozz


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 21, 2010)

ok i'm free now XD
request


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

still free


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this ok Kag? 

*Request*: Coloured Set.
*Stock*: This for the Sig [] Middle Panel/This for the Avatar [] Bottom Right Panel. Refference: [][]
*Size*: Avatar 150x150 and the Sig Smaller than the scan.
*Effects*: Up tou you.
*Background*: Up to you.
*Style border*: Dotted.
*Text:* None.
Thank you Kagura, take your time. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

i can do it don't worry


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

sorry i don't do this types of request.....

unless you'll let me color the whole thing.....


its just strange that you only want me to color the hair?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

* Request: Coloured
    * Stock: 
    * Effects: Up to you.
    * Background: Up to you.
    * Style border: none
    * Text: None.

Just color the shirt and the background.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 24, 2010)

What's that?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunako said:


> What's that?



what's what?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

isn't the shirt suppose to be white ????????


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah but i want it in blue


----------



## Shaikh (Oct 25, 2010)

*nonono*



Kagura said:


> sorry i don't do this types of request.....
> 
> unless you'll let me color the whole thing.....
> 
> ...




its alright I'll try some other shop.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

sigs off please


----------



## Sunako (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't forget about my request Kagura.

*Judecious:*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

i know i know im doing it just needed to get some regular sets done BUT back to coloring sets now 

is doing it 

and eternals 

the others are too small to do this is not a place for only one part colored requests that is waist of other requests 

ignore the ones above K sunako?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

*House Keeping*   

*

Sunako (Kagura)
EternAl (Kagura)
* 


*discussed in VM
Raizen (Kagura) (full color and set)* 

*You are still Welcome to request but please be **Patient*​


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one request:
*Spoiler*: __ 



for reference:


First panel.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I have one request:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



sig off an sure...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 25, 2010)

Here...,now please make it..


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

sure but be patient


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok,i hope it looks good..


----------



## Judecious (Oct 25, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Don't forget about my request Kagura.
> 
> *Judecious:*



thank you


----------



## Oceania (Oct 26, 2010)

Could u color sumthing for me please?



Can u color his armor and clothes using this for a reference?


Now his hair is a light brown color, the rods enbedded in his arm, I think are a reddish color. the rest I leave for u 2 decided. I just want the page colored thats all. No sets please.

don't forget about the blood on his head!

I'll give cread and cookies if u like!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 26, 2010)

Is mine over?I can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

^





Kagura said:


> *NOTE please read*
> 
> one thing i will say and ask is *DON'T RUSH ME *
> 
> ...



                                         .           




FormerAbyssalone said:


> Could u color sumthing for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure thing i can take yours


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

is doing all sets this weekend but requests r still welcomed


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people have no class when it comes to requests.  

I'll be making a request soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah i see that too  

cant wait XD


----------



## Oceania (Oct 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> yeah i see that too
> 
> cant wait XD



Wha I didn't have any class when I requested?

Or where u talking about someone else?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Well...not requests as much as decorum...coughpesteringkaguracough coughnotturningsigoffcough


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Well...not requests as much as decorum...coughpesteringkaguracough coughnotturningsigoffcough



yup 

person above this guy PLEASE turn your sig off...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Uh, it turns out I'd ask if you wanted to do more than coloring as well.  So where can I request something from your shop?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

uhhh what do you want a set also?

or do you want a regular not colored set?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Uh, like a transparency, cleaning, slight rotation, and coloring of some stock.  It's decent quality though...I think.  There I said it.  :X


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah i think i can do transparency( i always make my pics transparent before coloring its just less work TBH xD)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Four birds, three stones.  So where should I make the request?  Is here fine?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

Could you color this please?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

sure but would you like a set made out of it 

and above this guy yess request here XD


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

alright guyes im doing sunakos and FormerAbyssalone and raizens


sunako can you do kazekage


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

You sure do like the word guy, just use usernames xD



Uh, someone else colored it...but can you make a set of it?    With nice effects and all that jazz?  Senior size and borders and anything else you would like to do, it's up to you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

i'll make an exception this time because i kind of like your entrance here XD

ok will do still want it trans right ?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, please.  :3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

Amber said:


> *request -* Set plz honeyy
> *stock *-
> *size - *Senior
> *effects - *Be creative :3
> ...



sig off please 

but another soulmaka  yay will do


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> sure but would you like a set made out of it
> 
> and above this guy yess request here XD



Nah, I just want that panel colored.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

people sigs OFF PLEASE


----------



## Oceania (Oct 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> people sigs OFF PLEASE



woops my bad!


----------



## jux (Oct 31, 2010)

KAGUUUUUITSYYYYYYYY
I'm back for your wonderful services
*request* - set, could you make the avatar Naruto's beautiful face
*size* - senior
*stocky* - 
*effect* - minimal this time. i just want it coloured please 
*background* - yellow maybe? up to you! XD


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

jux said:


> KAGUUUUUITSYYYYYYYY
> I'm back for your wonderful services
> *request* - set, could you make the avatar Naruto's beautiful face
> *size* - senior
> ...



colored only with some glose alright then 


naruto looks really hot their  



OK starting work NOW sorry been busy (Halloween is my moms birthday we made a surprise party for her this month soo yeah )


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2010)

SUNAKO WHERE R YOU 

im doing ambers and jux


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm here 

You took all the other requests


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 6, 2010)

You could do mine if you want


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2010)

can you please take some of them sunako PLEASE


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> You sure do like the word guy, just use usernames xD
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, someone else colored it...but can you make a set of it?    With nice effects and all that jazz?  Senior size and borders and anything else you would like to do, it's up to you.



;


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 6, 2010)

Is mine  over yet?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Sunako and Kagura!


----------



## Oceania (Nov 7, 2010)

Just checking in and seeing how things are going!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys i'm sorry but once i get eternals and Sunakos requests done 

im going to have to close the shop 

im moding a new fourm soo yeah im going to be WAY TO BUSY 

but i will still work at other shops :33

unless SUnako can do most of the requests xD


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Nov 11, 2010)

Where is my Gaara pic...


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

sorry its just set takes time and impaisentest is really not something i like 

if your kind im kind but if you keep spaming my thread i get pissed


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok Kagura here i have som. for u. 
Full Colouring of that :
REFERENCE :  
-----
Also i would like a set,pls  
Avy: 150x150 ; 125x125 ; 150x250 
Stock for the avy:  /Urahara/ 
Size: senior
Sig: 
Effects: as u like. Just make ot look badass. 
Ouuhh, and don't rush it i can wait with my order, but i want to be really nice. Thanks again. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

sig off and i will do it 

*after these three shop is CLOSEING *


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

WHERE DO YOU WANT THE SIG


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 15, 2010)

Kagura said:


> WHERE DO YOU WANT THE SIG


down center /the last panel/ Urahara. sry


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks becasue i was about to do the whole thing 

i have been improving so EVERYONE EXPECT YOUR SETS THIS WEEK AND THEN THE SHOP IS CLOSED 

but i will still be at davids raizens and kikis


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2010)

Kagura darling you remember when you told me you owed me one well here you go~ I rep you for it 

Refernece:

Color scheme for the dude and the girl with long purple hair

Avatar:  Just the kiss please

Signature: Full coloring please

Please and thank ya! You hard worker you!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

oi veh 
*
OK AFTER THESE FOUR SHOP IS CLOSING *

but i will still be at raizen and davids and kikis


----------



## Sunako (Nov 16, 2010)

don't forget about mine. 
:|


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

IM NOT 

dammit some help you were 

i think im going to close it now and vm everyone the sets


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry for asking but... are you sending the finished requests via pm? I haven't seen any of the finalized colorings here, and I was quite curious about some of them :/


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

ohh yeah xD

thats my style......

umm i can Pm you some of my work if you would like to really see them xD


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Coloring


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

^ NO          .

im only doing the requests i promise and then the shop is closing


----------

